
Someone leaked 15 years' worth of data from London's shell-company factory - wil421
https://boingboing.net/2019/07/25/formations-house.html
======
ryacko
I wish all these document hoards had an API to see if a name with an old
wikipedia article was within the collection.

Seems more likely there will be a chance mention of a London actor, and a
handful of corrupt plutocrats.

